# Do We Need a Homepage?



## ScottW (Oct 5, 2002)

Hi All...

Well, I'm in a "modifications" mode in case you haven't noticed. Trying to provide a little more features than previously offered. Some have suggested to me in the past about providing a "front page" with highlighted information, some polls, popular threads, that sort of thing.

My question to you is... would this be something you'd want? Or do you enjoy having the FORUMS being the main page?

Admin


----------



## davidbrit2 (Oct 5, 2002)

I think the forums should be the focus of the main page. Although, it couldn't hurt to add some auxiliary information along with the forum list. As for what that information might be, I'm sure you'll think of something.


----------



## Total Konfuzion (Oct 6, 2002)

A homepage would be nice, but don't try to deliver more content than you can.  I once was part of a site like this and tried to provide too much content, such as articles and reviews and such, it gets hard to keep it all updated.  Anyhow, a homepage with useful links, some articles, some reviews and a news section would be nice.  However, keeping the forums the main aspect of the site should be the primary goal


----------



## ScottW (Oct 6, 2002)

The content would just be stuffed pulled out of the forums. I want to get into the content business at all, and as you said, is too much work, doing it part-time.


----------



## twister (Oct 14, 2002)

Keep it like it was.  Log in and you see the forms.  I don't like the gallery shoing up, maybe the bottom of the page would be a better place.  This is about the forms and they should be the first thing you see.

Twister


----------



## Trip (Oct 21, 2002)

Well, well, well...looks like the homepage is up, at least I think that's the homepage.

Right now it's a blank page with a Press3 ad on it.


----------



## twister (Oct 21, 2002)

That's bad.  Way bad.

Twister


----------



## ScottW (Oct 21, 2002)

We will be making some minor modifications to the splash page over the course of the coming week, however the "advertising" slots will remain.


----------



## adambyte (Oct 21, 2002)

Fine by me. A little revenue wouldn't hurt you, I suppose.  I don't mind and extra click.


----------



## evildan (Oct 23, 2002)

Scott,

Like the idea of a splash screen... could I make a suggestion?

Could we close off the right portion of the box? (see my attachement).


----------



## evildan (Oct 23, 2002)

Speaking of top nav, I would like to see something closer to what's on the forum opening page on the splash screen.

I mocked a very rough concept of the top bar... I think it carries a bit more weight from what's currently on the page.

With the current solution, the ads seem to overpower the page and detach the user from the provider of the content (macosx.com).

Any other thoughts?


----------



## twister (Oct 23, 2002)

evildan's new macosx graphic is cool.  I like that.  Also can we make the link in more defined?  Right now it get's lost.  If i were coming here for the first time i may not know where to click.  If it's not obvious i leave a site.

Twister

my idea attached...


----------



## twister (Oct 23, 2002)

Humm now that i look at it it almost makes it look like it costs to be here.  the 9.95/year is getting mixed in.  

Oops
Twister


----------



## ksv (Oct 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by twister _
> *Humm now that i look at it it almost makes it look like it costs to be here.  the 9.95/year is getting mixed in.
> 
> Oops
> Twister *



I think you're right. The home page makes macosx.community look like a business rather than a discussion forum, and the top banner should link to the forums. The link to the forums is too little visible. The potential banners have too high priority (and I generally hate banners because they never match the rest of the site design). I like it simple and clean, still organized and user friendly.


----------



## Trip (Oct 26, 2002)

Why not have a banner to link to the forums?


----------



## MacLuv (Nov 4, 2002)




----------

